# keep them live



## younghunter

Ive seen bout every method ou there to catch coyotes but does anyone catch a coyote on snare with stops to keep them live and sell them to be used as running coyotes worth lot more and fun to wreslte just jump on them and dont woss out im 14 and do it so come on butthey do bit hard. Down here worth about 10 ucks fur and 50bucks live so id rathere rastle one for 40 bucks wouldnt you just give me your guys opinion.


----------



## M*F

Theres a crazy new invention called a "catch pole" you might want to check out. That and punctuation.


----------



## LAtrapper

first spellcheck, that was pretty hard to read.

and second, what do you mean by "running coyotes"? do you use them to run deer or hogs or bears or what?


----------



## younghunter

Fisrt sorry I'm really bad at typing!

Second We've got a catch stick works great but we still tie them up and throw them in the grain ben.

Third a man out of missouri buys them and has about thousand acres of land divided into bout 80 acre section and as a kennel on each one and people go to him and pays him to put coyotes out on the section and he puts pups or dogs learning to run coyotes to learn and chase them then they pull dogs out and coyotes go back to kennel and into there spots. There was aa story the guy that buys them told us that he had one coyote dig out and was gone for bout 2weeks and he started noticing digs on other side of the tall fence he has up and the coyote had came back and wanted in it was like a 10 year old yote well since he had it it was ten they live real long and he treats them like pets feeds them everyday and he says its really funny watching them run cause the coyotes will sit in a sopt like a tree and one will make a circle then go to the spot and loss the dog and a new one goes and circles and so on and all the other coyoes just watch the coyote theees the dog as he goes around. so really the coyotes are getting a better life my uncle usally makes close to 2000 bucks on coyotes a year and theres no season on when to stop on coyotes so we could go all year long but stop come sone when they start having pups just to keep population going and to be able to have fun next year.

Here this year was first time it was up to me to handle the coote and without a catch stick my uncle was gone logging and i was to check traps and the one snare at the trapping spots that was there and lucky for me we had one and only thing i had was a bout a 2 ft long stick and some balling twine in pocket from feeding cows and pair of wire cutters and coyote was bout to chew out so i had no time to go home and find other stuff and uncle had catch stick in his truck he was driving. so i walked into the ring and it was on she was mad to and wasnt happy bout the stick i was pushing her here and there with but got her comed down and she was slacked up on the snare and stick in her mouth i slowly bent down on knees about 10ins from her face i slowly started wrapping twine around her nose and when i just bout had her i pulled the twine tight and she freaked i fell backwards and she bite me twice once on ankle and and once on knee same leg well this made me mad so i just dove on her grabed her nose and layed on top and tied her mouth up then her legs and cut the snare and layed her on my lap as i drove back on the fourwhel and put her in the grand ben it ws the most heart pumping things id ever done. Probably think im full of crap but you should of been there im really surprised i didnt pee my pants. Getting them with the catch stick much easier i think ill stick with it to much for my lillte heart to take to wresle with them but made a free hunting trip me and uncle are going hog hunting in arkansas about 7 weeks and i got pride for as small as i am i still cant believe a grabbed that men coyote like i did. Never caled and shot a coyote yet but wrestle them many times since then kinda akward usally u shot one before you wrestle them o well thats jsut i am crazy and retarded. HAHA


----------



## LAtrapper

wow, i think i just read a novel. well you go wrestle your yotes and ill stick to trapping them.


----------



## younghunter

haha yea i think it felt like i wrote a book there really fun out to try it sometime thin u can shot them. haha


----------



## rangeman

I do not think I have laughed this hard in a long time......Younghunter we want some pics of you! I like your determination, your going to be one heck of a hunter-trapper. I would avoid letting them chew on me though! You may not see 20 at the rate your going......Ha! Where I live there is a 1000 acre fox pen that operates the same as your coyote operation. They pay $50 for all live foxes. So I say keep them alive too if they will bring you double or quadruple the money the skins bring. P.S. I want to hear some more of your stories. You made my day!!!!


----------



## smitty223

There's a HUGE difference between choke poling a coyote out of a trap & into a transport cage and "wrestling" one barehanded.

I hope you other younger/inexperienced trappers know better than to put yourselves in a position to be bitten by any animal.

Smitty


----------



## DuckerIL

Younhunter,

You may be on to something here. Ever think about keeping that coyote in the gran bin and charging folks to watch you wrestle it. I know I'd pay good money to watch. :lol:


----------



## younghunter

they ant that mad when there out in the grain bin ive brought food in there whn there was like ten in there they just sit there some of them growl but they usally sit there u can go flip up the barrels with couple in them and watch the barrel move around its pretty funny. I think they just get Pod at the snare so thats y they want to fight but relize there screwed when there in the bin. We usally catch bought 35 coyotes a year and have bought 5 chhew out


----------



## Mongojoe

LOLOLOL..... I gotta say, this is ONE "interesting" thread.... And while I am not really all that interested in watching someone "wrassel" a coyote.......if you ever decide to take up "Badger Wrestleing", I WOULD be interested in seeing that.


----------



## younghunter

haha yea i think you forgot im crasy/ retarded i didnt acutaly wrestle a badger but i did chase one acroos a feild kicking him in the butt tring to get him to turn and come at me i was curious on how fast they could run i chased him a good 200yds kicked him bout 5-10 times and he decided to get in a hole then he wanted to fight but was to wanting to then even though a did smack him in the head couple time with a stick it was out of season and we were feeding cows so i left him there to defind his hole. It was just another adventure me at my uncles. My life exspectdentcdy dropped to 18 didnt it hahah


----------



## galyn4

Once I got past the good english i thought it was pretty darn funny. Can't believe you did that. Like Smitty said I would not recommend this to anyone but I love a GOOD laugh. Keep them coming,there great!!


----------



## smitty223

Younghunter- Next time you barehandedly remove a coyote from a trap, and load it into a cage, make a "clear" videotape of it. I'll send you my address, and once I view the tape, will reimburse you for the tape, shipping, and an extra $10.

I'm talking as in no catchpoles, rope, sticks, nothing outside of you and a trapped coyote in a catchcircle.

Smitty


----------



## younghunter

are you guys ready for the bobcat story!! It should be a good laugh.

Well last year trapping season it was just a regular day up at my uncles we were checked snares for the coyotes you now and we ended up getting a pretty darn big cat in the snare around butt end so you think ill just shot him and he'll die and were load him up. Well it wasnt that way we just had snares out and didnt plan on shooting any coyotes so we ended up we jsut had one .22 bullet for the pistol so we shot it write between the eyes and you no what happened after about 30 minutes of waiting not jack grab he was still PO"D and we were tried of waiting so we walked in the ring flipped him over put the choke stick on his head and started choking him down we stud up on top of him so he'd stop moving and while we stud there write before they die they trash real bad you know. Well he did just that and kicked us off one front leg grabbed my mid thigh and scrathed down it threw my overalls and threw jean and down my leg uncle got other arm but lucked out and he jsut riped a deep scarth down his boot. Well we got the heck out of there and cat was back up standed weezing and really mad so you no what we did you guessed it went write back in there and flipped him over and got on top of him exsept this time i tied his leg together with soem twine loop and jerked it tight we got him that time it was a nice 50dollar cat at least and i got another battle scare. So end the long trem i wrestled a bobcat then moved up to coyote HAHA and i jsut bout bet you said this kid is really stupid i cant belive him. But you got to i still have that scardown my left leg.


----------



## LAtrapper

ya know what works for me? this may seem unorthadox to a predator wrestler of your caliber but what you do is find a stick. now... you take this stick and hit the animal on the head. believe or not the animal will be a lot easier to dispatch when they're knocked out.

just a suggestion...


----------



## smitty223

Just in case you missed this, I see you posted, but didn't accept my offer...........



smitty223 said:


> Younghunter- Next time you barehandedly remove a coyote from a trap, and load it into a cage, make a "clear" videotape of it. I'll send you my address, and once I view the tape, will reimburse you for the tape, shipping, and an extra $10.
> 
> I'm talking as in no catchpoles, rope, sticks, nothing outside of you and a trapped coyote in a catchcircle.
> 
> Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe

LOLOL..... Well Smitty, maybe I should have known you about 25 or so years ago...back when I was younger, and cockier, and thought I was some "hot stuff" as a trapper... I got to where I was turning loose the smallest bobcats bare handed... A fella told me about it, so I tried it myself...Grabbing them by the scruff of the neck and the loose skin on the back above the back legs, useing my feet to depress the trap springs, then giving them a little toss, and they were off and running... That worked just fine for releaseing the little ones............ for a couple of years...then I guess I must have grabbed that one little booger wrong, left too much loose skin or something, but he flat turned plumb around inside his skin...there for a second I thought he was gonna eat me...might near did anyway... still got scars on my hands and arms from that one...just glad I was wearing a heavy coat.... I started carrying a release stick right after that.


----------



## galyn4

YoungTrapper 
You crack me up. You should do stand up with these stories. If you talk the way you write you would have everyone in stitches. I really appreciate the laughs. Thanks, Gary


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smitty223

:beer: :lol:


----------



## younghunter

y would u even grab a gopher by his ballls thats a lil bit perverted dont you think


----------



## Trapper62

A cat is the easiest thing to choke down, they pass out almost immediately, so I can't believe you had to hold it down and it still fought back. I really think the stand up comedy comment is more along your lines - or maybe manure sales!


----------



## beaver/otter trapper

if i take you **** hunting with me would you wrastle with a **** i mean go up the tree fight him throw him down to the ground and fight and kill him there


----------



## LAtrapper

yea i think i might need a shovel to get out of this mess.

if you catch my drift


----------



## smitty223

No answer??? Hmmm, why am I not suprised??? My BS meter is pegged............ :roll:

Smitty



smitty223 said:


> Younghunter- Next time you barehandedly remove a coyote from a trap, and load it into a cage, make a "clear" videotape of it. I'll send you my address, and once I view the tape, will reimburse you for the tape, shipping, and an extra $10.
> 
> I'm talking as in no catchpoles, rope, sticks, nothing outside of you and a trapped coyote in a catchcircle.
> 
> Smitty


----------



## Burly1

I can't stop laughing about this! If there were more guys like younghunter around, I would buy stock in rabies vaccine, or maybe band aids and body bags! Future candidate for the Darwin Awards for sure!


----------



## younghunter

im not kidding gone last nite so i didnt read them till now. I probably would grab one seen i guy do it when were hunting to together hes more dretarded then crazy all u got to do is say its not pssible and he'll try to show it is. And that cat did fight back ive never seen a cat die easy i shot one with a 20 gauge shotgun with a quail load from 10 feet turkey hunting and he ran still for a good 75 yds.


----------



## smitty223

You're clearly ignoring my offer......how's come???

Cat got your tounge??? :wink:

Smitty



smitty223 said:


> Younghunter- Next time you barehandedly remove a coyote from a trap, and load it into a cage, make a "clear" videotape of it. I'll send you my address, and once I view the tape, will reimburse you for the tape, shipping, and an extra $10.
> 
> I'm talking as in no catchpoles, rope, sticks, nothing outside of you and a trapped coyote in a catchcircle.
> 
> Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper

younghunter... how many times does smitty have to say it. put your yote wrestling skills where your mouth is and show me some proof. id love to see it. ill give you my address once you make a video.
if you can....


----------



## galyn4

If the video has sound i'll throw in another $20 plus cost of tape and shipping. I can't imagine what would be coming out of your mouth when all what you say goes on, but it would have to be hysterical. Gary


----------



## smitty223

I think my point has been made......I won't ask again since he obviously ain't gonna "put-up".

Smitty


----------



## younghunter

so you say ur pay for the tape and shpping plus 30bucks if we wrestl a coyote . on tapewith sound . Gloves ur no gloves? either way ill do it. next time at my uncles ill take my cam corder and if we got one were vedio tape it. heck yea for 30 bucks ill do bout anything. exspecially rite no im trying to get money to buy a car and need 400 more buck well 350 i sold a bobcat yesterday. Well we kinda need to use gloves casue if u dont there pretty much ripe ur hands apart. thts what uncle says i still havent got one hold of my hand jsut ankles with jeans on and it dont hurt that bad but i think it would hurt like heck on ur hand. My uncle had one grab his finger last year and was just sqeezing and had is fang rite on his finger on his rite hand so he reached around with his left arm and got his vice grips and tighted them down and grabbed the coyotes tongue he said it went to yelping like crazy and he got out and when he walked back in it layed over and didnt do a thing! lol i wish i would have been there on that one. but yea ill take ur offer up for sure once i got one on tape ill get ur mailing address or whatever so i can mail it to yea.


----------



## smitty223

Didn't say "we"....said YOU, one on one with a coyote. 2-3 people would make it too easy to distract it. "Tag-teaming" wasn't part of your origional story, so I don't expect it to be now.

No sticks, no ropes, etc., wear gloves if you want. One solid video with no breaks in it. Let me know when it's done & I'll send you my address.

Smitty


----------



## galyn4

Same reply as Smitty. Gary


----------



## younghunter

okay ill get that for ya


----------



## LAtrapper

i want in on this too.


----------



## younghunter

Alrite so who al wants in on me getting them a vedio. ill do it for 20 bucks a video.if you pay for shipping. ill buy the tapes if theres enough people.just say if you want in.


----------



## smitty223

1st off, I told you I'd pay the cost of the video, shipping, and $10, so the total I'd pay would be less than $20.

Secondly, I won't pay it until I see the video......and if anyoune else wants to, that's their business. If the video isn't "legit", I doubt refunds would be willingly dolled-out.

If anyone wants to spend their money ahead of time, I'll wait until the video is verified to be just what you said how you do it, and how I specified.....and taken close enough to assure there are no artificial means used to hold the coyote.

Smitty


----------



## boondocks

woodpecker said:


> Yeah well, once time I was snaring gofers and I got one by the ball bag. Man was he mad. He spinned on me and when he snarled his fangs were sticking out. Well, me bein mean as hell, I rips off my shirt and get ready to battles! I go in head first and that sucker grabed me by mine ear and does a couple laps around the hole with me. Well I got my wits about me and struggle to my knees and give him a couple good jabs and an uppercut. Definetly I rocks his world. Anyhows then I gets ahold of that snare, and I ripped them buggers right off that gofer. Last I seen he was singing soprano and watching the Minnesota Vikings play football!


 :toofunny: :rollin: :rollin: Way too funny!


----------



## younghunter

I forgot to verifie that i will send vedio out fisrt if its how u said it had to be then u can send money to me alrtie. I got to grab coyote and load him usesing only gloves as extra the only thing else i will use is pliers just to cut snair then ill put it in the barrel with nothing tieing it down.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## younghunter

not if its sold to a buyer in missouri or soemthing lie that its legal for us i no casue weve had officals check it out casue saomone said the same thing and we with us selling to mmissouri and that guy haveing a license to own them then its legal as long as we dont keep them for a long time. Uncle i beleive as a licnenses to to hold them buy cant keep them for something its a long line of crap we got to have. buts it legal


----------



## younghunter

Woodpecker it is perfectly legal to obtain coyotes in season in which is anytime in kansas no season or limit taken on live coyotes this is striaght from kansas department wildlife and parks.

(C) Live furbearers legally taken during a furbearer season my be possessed only through last day of the seasonin which it is taken.

(F)Legally taken raw furs, pelts,skins,or carcasses of coyotesor legally taken live coyotes may be possessed without a limit in time.

Its in article 115-5-2 Titled Furbearers and coyotes; possesion and general provisions.


----------



## galyn4

Younghunter

If Smitty gets his tape and says it's authentic then I will also pay the $20.00 I offered plus shipping. I want to see and hear you wrestling a coyote . I"m already cracking up. Gary


----------



## LAtrapper

me too. ill put in 10 buck plus shipping after i see the video

and dont drug the thing beforehand. i want to see some snarling action.


----------



## younghunter

alrite im gunna try to get up there this weekend if he ant got nuthing going on but its up to my mom shes reall gets mad me talking to uncle say i bother him to much and i need to stop going up there that much lol my aunt says im home when i walk in shes alwasy like it been two weeks gosh seemed liek forever just giving me grap.LoL


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## younghunter

coyote is a furbearer just like any other its jsut has no limit and no season. So at times such as trapping season its a furbear and summer spring its a nusaince pretty much.Its legal to snare and keep live and sell as long as u have ur licsense and permits u can trap them all year but we do it treapping season starts that way if ones crippled we cant sell we can shot it and sell it as fur and we stop when they start having pups so has not to get rid of a mom with a liltter of pups.


----------



## neb_bo

i read a story once about a guy in oklahoma who ran coyotes, and would catch them when the dogs cornered them. apparently, he would hold his hand out open, with his palm facing down, then get the dog to bite him. when it did, he would jam his hand past theyre canines to there molars, and grab them. then he would hold em down and tie there mouths and feet. this was around the turn of the century, and teddy roosevelt actualy went with him to see it done.

in my own experiences, i have caught l ive ***** by hand. you can grab them by the very end of theyre tail, and they cant reach you, but ive never done that, just pinned em down, and threw them in a garbage can. but you gotta do it the same way porcipines have sex, very carefuly.


----------



## rifle6

i am actually peeing in my pants!
this is by far the funniest thread i have ever read!

put me in on that video offer i'll pay 20 to see that!
add sound and it might win the country fried home videos!

one thing though
throughout the stories the verbage and puctuation is way out there in hillbilly heaven 
then when young trapper explains the KA law to woodpecker he is articulate at punctuated.

i don't even care about that though i still can't stop LMAO!
:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

thanks for the good times!


----------



## LAtrapper

rifle6, to explain younghunter's grammar situation i would have to say everything he types is hard to read and the thing's that were articulate were copied out of a regulation's site.

and it looks like this guy could make some money if he has the huevos to do it.


----------



## younghunter

yep your write LAtrapper i did copy from kdwp site no way i can type words write that long. lol i thought about it to, to send it to counrty fried home vedios i could win a thousand dollars semms pretty stupid to me to wrestle a coyote.


----------



## younghunter

hey im going to uncles tonite might make movie tommorow ill get back with ya all.


----------



## LAtrapper

cool deal.
good luck, and be safe.


----------



## pickles

Love the stories, if smitty accepts your video, I will buy a copy for $ 20.00 and I am sure many others will also. Just to hear it will be a blast.

Semper fi


----------



## younghunter

thanks Latrapper idk if i wil get aorund to it but ill sure try im hunting all day tom with dogs


----------



## younghunter

sorry guys we had one in the snare today actually two one killed it self stressed out i guess broke his front leg but we had one and i had the vedio tape ready and when i went up to him to see what he was guna be like i new i couln tdo this this one way way to easy he layed down and he just let me sit on top of him no catch stick or nuthing and i grabbed his jaw and tied it up and the cut the snare and messed with the leg holder thing we got regied up and got it on all four and picked him up and carried him he didnt growl kick bit or anything it wsa like a dog. so i new u guys would want one lil bit more fisty then that for 20 bucks so im waiting for a good fisty one lol. i think also it was to cold and jsut wanted to get somehwre he had ice on his back from rulling in the mud. Had jsut bough as good as luck snareing as coyte hunting with the dogs shot one coyote but at the very end everone was gone an were tring to find to more dogs theyed been gone proaly 3hrs and htey were pretty much walking a coyote to a road and coyote came straight in and we blasted it and as soon as daisy seen the coyote die she layed there in the middle of the pasture and when we got there she was asleep she was just flat outdon for. had one coyoet at the very begining walk across the road not 30ft behind us we three trcuks an were all out talking tdogs were coming striaght to us thing jsut walked lookign at us wasnt in a hurry at all he was all muddied up and tired to we chanced him on foot but he beat us haha i ant that fast in steel toe boot with five lbs of mud on them. but i made him think about joggin i belive. So i think ill try again so other time maybe next wekkend or something.


----------



## LAtrapper

ohk, i believe you this time. even though i could understand what was happening once you started your tale about the hunt. 
just get back to me when you get a video made.


----------



## smitty223

I'd think someone who likes to type that much would have much better penmanship from the practice.........after about 2 sentences I get a headache from trying to figure it out.

Smitty


----------



## galyn4

Younghunter

Try using SPELL CHECK!! If your going to write a novel atleast make it so we can read it. Good luck in the upcoming wrestling match. Gary


----------



## neb_bo

has anyone ever showed you basic typing, like finger placement or anything? you might be able to find something on the internet about it. im no wizz, and im not making fun of you, but i look forward to your posts, and its hard to pick through them. im gonna start calling you boomhower, from king of the hill. :beer: ok maybe im making fun, but no offense meant.


----------



## younghunter

im dont take it offense at all idont care grew up with 3 older brothers and unces a real smart elic so im use to it im that way myself


----------



## LAtrapper

well it's a good thing you dont take offense because if you did i believe alot of it would be given.


----------



## neb_bo

my best friend is from backwoods georgia, and he talks worse than you type, so i guess its kinda natural for me to give everyone hell for it.


----------



## joebobhunter4

haha. thats soem funny stuff right there... id probably wrestle with a coyote if i could use some good leather gloves n like some protective wear... idk bout just with gloves though.

but if you send me a video too ill defienatly send you $20 bucks if the tape is real!


----------



## galyn4

Younghunter hows the video production going? I'm ready for another one of your stories. I can ALWAYS use a good laugh. Gary


----------



## younghunter

Okay i guess next time im at my uncles were gunna do it.. Ive found out if you put about two fingers under there jaw and grab there tail they wont even move when you pick them up. Also if there bitting your boot it gives you real good opprtunity to just jump on top of them. Ive done this couple times now just havent planned of having one in the snare or just to big of a hurry to stop and tape. But im out of schoo monday and then im in for the rest of the week then its spring break and ill just bet on it ill be up at my uncles coyote hunting or up there logging with him doing timberstand improvment. So i bet i get around to do it sometime spring break.


----------



## rangeman

O.K. now the suspense is killing me! I feel like I'm at the pool hall with the local pool shark setting me up for the kill. I'm in for $20 too. I'm thinking if you could have about three or four cameras on tripods to catch ALL the action you could make a fortune. If you get that coyote by the bottom jaw and the tail, I want some good pics of all four legs thrashing your butt.....Good luck! I cannot wait much longer though. Your giving me some ideas of cashing in on this thing myself!!!! 8)


----------



## younghunter

Ill stil sell the vedio to people on this site but if possible whoever gets there hands on one dont start making copies and getting them all over the u.s there isnt nuthing illegal about but i just can see people saying its inhumane that we catch a wild animal such as those animal acctivist gruops just takes lilttle something to get it bannded everyone on these site could probably relate. Thought bout sending it to country fried homevedios but decided against it casue of this reason.


----------



## younghunter

Hey im been workingon the vedio im gunna have it done bye the end of the week.. i put some extra stuff in there smitty jsut for fun.. we have a coyote getting shot and it started dancing and then it just falls over dead.. and uncle vedio taped him pulling a coyote out of a 10in colvert and when he pulls ou the first one theres another so he gets two and where gunna have me wrestling coyote with my shooting gloves(really thin ill make sure to show in vedio) and some pliers to cu the snare then ill pick him up and pu thim in the barrel.... theres a really good way to pick them up....but anywaysill be done with this vedio by end of spring break...so was just curious on who all still wants one just typesomething short in a replay and ill mark yea down and get back with ya....


----------



## galyn4

Younghunter I'm in. Good Luck,Gary


----------



## neb_bo

count me in, just pm us with an address when you get it done.


----------



## LAtrapper

sign me up. be careful, i hear the rabies series is a pain in the neck.


----------



## falconryman

tell me again is it legal to get coyote pups and sell them. because i whant to buy one.


----------



## younghunter

im guna have to say no on that part i think its ilegal to rasie wild animals unless you have a secial permit... were legal casue we only can obtain for so long and sell them in state.....


----------



## falconryman

but i MN it is legal to own one coyote without a licease :lol:


----------



## younghunter

Ok everyone 15 people thats it all i am allowed......... first come first serve I already have bout that many ill have to look but go ahead and send me email address its free...... just member dont go sending it or posting it everywhere....

1. smitty 223
2. galyn4
3.LAtrapper
4.rifle6
5.pickles
6.joebobhunter4
7.rangeman
8.neb_bo
9.squirreltrapper or something like that cant see it
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## younghunter

ok squirrel sniper101 owns 10th spot

11.trappinmanic
12.trapper_2
13.weasle414


----------



## younghunter

THAts leaves 2 spots open, If you fell to respond or contact me then names off ive already had couple do so like for sure i member neb_bo pm ing me so his spot is set, ill give till sunday and im sure my spots will be filled send all vedios out sunday when i check my pms and see email address, if i dont have 15 emails addys then ill post another saying how many spots are open......... So PM me your email address if your not on the list if your fisrt or second or someone dont get back in touch then your get the vedio....... So pretty much PM as fast as you can its a first come fisrt serve basssss........


----------



## younghunter

trapper_2, trappinmanic, neb_bo, squirrel sniper 101, all have a sure spot LAtrapper send email addy but he has it locked.... thats five locked guys hurry hurry 10 spots remain.....


----------

